# Smoked Meatloaf



## Paymaster (Mar 31, 2018)

I did a smoked meatloaf today. It will be for our Church's Easter Dinner on the Grounds tomorrow. It is done fattie style with cheese rolled up inside and bacon weaved. I used ground beef and ground turkey. Because of the turkey, it was not very firm when I made it up and it broke some as I put it on the weave. This allowed some of the cheese escape during the cook but it looked good when it was done with the cheese coating the bacon weave on top. I will see how it looks on the inside when I slice it in the morning.


----------



## Andy M. (Mar 31, 2018)

Looks fantastic.


----------



## Addie (Mar 31, 2018)

Save me some!!!


----------



## Cheryl J (Mar 31, 2018)

Oh my goodness...looks wonderful, Paymaster!


----------



## Kayelle (Mar 31, 2018)

Now that's a work of art! I so want to do that!!
Happy Easter!!


----------



## rodentraiser (Apr 1, 2018)

How do you get the bacon that is under the weave to cook? I tried to do bacon on meatloaf once and after an hour of cooking, the top side of the bacon was crispy and done. The underside was raw. What did I do wrong?


----------



## caseydog (Apr 1, 2018)

rodentraiser said:


> How do you get the bacon that is under the weave to cook? I tried to do bacon on meatloaf once and after an hour of cooking, the top side of the bacon was crispy and done. The underside was raw. What did I do wrong?



I tried bacon weaves a few times, and found them very nice to look at, but not all that great to eat -- like you said, very uneven cooking. I stopped doing them. I tend to prefer fairly simple smoked meatloafs, and fatties, anyway. 

CD


----------



## CraigC (Apr 2, 2018)

Lookin good Paymaster. I thing the oozing cheese gives it great character!


----------

